# [Gelöst] Sound viel zu Leise !



## Basell (30. September 2016)

*[Gelöst] Sound viel zu Leise !*

Leider folgendes Problem habe nun ein neues MB und CPu 
das Board ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

         Z97 GAMING 7


Das Problem das es gibt ist der Sound ist Deutlich viel zu Leise. Um ganze 50% oder sogar mehr hat der Sound abgenommen.
Bei meinem Alten Board keine Probleme mit dem Headset richtig schön laut und ich konnte alles hören, spielen ist mit dem neuen Mainbord durch den Sound
eigentlich dumm gesagt überhaupt nicht mehr möglich.

Ich höre kaum etwas, es ist viel zu leise. 
Normaler weiße hören ich jeden Schritt im Game. Nun bin ich froh wenn ich überhaupt irgend etwas höre.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Gott sei dank hast du gleich Ross und Reiter genannt, so das man nicht im Dunkeln tappt...

So kann man prima helfen!


----------



## peko234 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Ich stelle jetzt ein paar Fragen...

Welches Headset verwendest Du? 
Sind die aktuellen Treiber installiert? 
Hast Du schon einen anderen Kopfhörer getestet?
Headset direkt am Board oder per USB angeschlossen? 
Was hast Du schon alles versucht?


----------



## Basell (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Headset ka !
Treiber sind Aktuell
Klinke On Board

ALles ist auf Power aber es ist viel zu Leise
für ein Gaming Mainboard bietet es nicht wirklich einen Gaming Sound


----------



## Gast20180319 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

"Was fürn Auto hast du denn "  "Ein Rotes" 

....

Wie sollen wir die so helfen wenn du uns nicht deine Kopfhörer / Headset nennen kannst / willst.

Wobei ich aber sagen kann das mein MSI Board auch nen sehr leisen Onboardsound hat.


----------



## Zappaesk (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Sinnlos!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*



Basell schrieb:


> Headset ka !


Damit können wir nichts anfangen. Sonst ein Bild davon machen und es hier hochladen.



Basell schrieb:


> Treiber sind Aktuell


Welcher Treiber genau^^



Basell schrieb:


> ALles ist auf Power aber es ist viel zu Leise
> für ein Gaming Mainboard bietet es nicht wirklich einen Gaming Sound



Hast du PC Lautsprecher und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Basell (30. September 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

PC Lautsprecher habe ich keine !

Headset ist ein   GHS-390.Xtreme fand ich gerade raus ! Jetzt sagt nicht billig ding oder was, ich finde es sehr gut. 
Bei meinen Alten MB das in der Signatur ist dort war wirklich der Sound sehr gut und schön Laut. Dort habe ich das Headset sogar weg gelegt und konnte so kleine Videos schauen ohne das Headset aufhaben zu müssen oder Boxen zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Wie hast du dein Mainboard gewechselt?
- Einfach altes raus, neues rein, passt schon?
- Altes raus, formatiert, neues rein?
- Betriebssystem gewechselt?
- Treiber manuell installiert oder nur die von Windows am laufen?


----------



## Basell (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Treiber Manuell Installiert !
Windows Neu


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Nachher fehlt dem neuen Board nur ein KH Verstärker.


----------



## Tilfred (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Ich nehme an Du hast die 2 Klinkenstecker des Kopfhörers an den Audio Anschluss deines Gehäuses angeschlossen.

Wenn du das tust hast Du auf Deinem Mainboard einen Umschalter der zwischen hinteren Mainboard Anschlüssen  und
dem Gehäuseanschluss die Stromversorgung umschaltet.

Seite D-31 Deines Mainboard Handbuches.


----------



## Basell (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

@*Tilfred*

Nein das Headset ist derzeit hinten Angeschlossen !
Schalter steht auf Direkt Stromversorgungsmodus

Und laut meinen Infos dient dieser Schalter nur dazu dem Mainboard zu sagen das es Zusätlich durch den AUDIOPower Adapter Strom bekommt.


----------



## peko234 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Hast Du denn jetzt schon mal andere Kopfhörer getestet?


----------



## Basell (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

@*Tilfred*

Nein das Headset ist derzeit hinten Angeschlossen !
Schalter steht auf Direkt Stromversorgungsmodus

Und laut meinen Infos dient dieser Schalter nur dazu dem Mainboard zu sagen das es Zusätlich durch den AUDIOPower Adapter Strom bekommt.

Am Headset liegt es nicht da es an an den alten pc immer noch funktioniert problemlos wie es soll nur am neue nicht


----------



## peko234 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Nun ja... 
mein Gedanke ging eher dahin, dass Du z.B. mit einem schnellen Versuch vielleicht weitere Rückschlüsse ziehen kannst.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Vermutlich ist einfach der Ausgang des neuen Boards nicht allzu kräftig. Da hilft nur ne Soka mit ein wenig mehr Dampf. Das wäre aber anhand des HS rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Basell (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

@*Zappaesk*

Und das ist sche.... wenn es wirklich daran liegt.
Das Headset ist richtig Geil finde ich und habe damit nun 3 Jahre perfekt Spielen können. Ich habe mir Extra ein Gaming Mainboard geholt und erwarte eigentlich das hinter dem Mainbpard auch ein sehr guter und sehr lauter Sound dahinter steckt.


----------



## peko234 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Vielleicht auch ein defekt am Board? Neu oder gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*



Basell schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Extra ein Gaming Mainboard geholt und erwarte eigentlich das hinter dem Mainbpard auch ein sehr guter und sehr lauter Sound dahinter steckt.



Dir ist schon klar, das GAMING-irgendwas in erster Linie ein Marketingding ist und nix über die Qualität aussagt, sondern nur rechtfertigen soll, dass es teurer ist als normale Geräte ist?


----------



## Tilfred (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Vielleicht brauchst Du den Adapter. In der Beschreibung steht daß der hintere Anschluß Kopfhörer bis zu 600 Ohm unterstützt.

"The Direct Audio Power connector provides additional power to drive the OP-AMP circuits tied to the dedicated headphone audio port. You simply plug in the provided adapter to the port on the board and into a MOLEX connector from the PSU. The additional power is provided to the audio circuits when the Direct Audio Power switch is enabled"


----------



## Basell (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Ich kann kein Englich XD

Aber wenn du den 4 Pin Molex Stecker auf den AUDIPower adapter meinst. Der ist am Mainboard Dran und auch der Schalter dem entsprechend umgeschaltet.


----------



## Tilfred (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Und mal ohne probieren und umschalten?


----------



## Rwk (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

Welche Audio-Eingänge benutzt du eigentlich, vorne oder hinten ?
Macht es einen Unterschied ?

Oder probier mal einen Rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher in der Taskleiste, Wiedergabegeräte, Eigenschaften, Erweitert.
Dort kannst du mal prüfen, ob eine Veränderung der Abtastrate und Bittiefe vielleicht einen Unterschied bringt.
Außerdem kannst du den Haken bei Signalverbesserungen mal an oder ausmachen und hören, ob es was ausmacht.

Wenn alles nichts hilft könntest du auch einen Kopfhörerverstärker besorgen, der wird einfach zwischen Headset und PC geklemmt.
Dazu vermutlich noch ein Klinke-Verlängerungskabel, damit das Mikrofonkabel dann noch bis zur Soundkarte reicht.


----------



## Basell (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Sound viel zu Leise !*

So
Vordere Anschluss dort ist es wieder Lauter.  
Konnte diese bis jetzt nicht Testen da der PC unterm Tisch steht und dort der Anschluss nicht passt, da das Kabelklinke zu Lang ist und daher nicht mit drunter passte.

So nach dem Test !
Frontpanel ist wieder schön Laut. Sehr gut. 
Ein Freund sagte mir nun das liegt daran das mansche Hersteller auch am Frontpannel in den Audioausgang etwas mehr Power durchfliesen lassen also eine Art Verstärker Funktion


----------

